# Bob Martin Spot On



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Has anyone used Bob Martin Spot On Flea stuff on their hamsters/rats? I have heard that shop bought flea repellants/treatments are not worth it, and have side effects... what are your verdicts, can bob martin stuff be used or is best to go to the vets?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

if its anything to go by with the cat one i wouldnt risk putting it on my animals.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

No I wouldn't even use it on my dogs never mind my hamsters, it's terrible stuff and think some peoples animals have become ill after using it on them.

You can get stuff for hamsters, guinea pigs and rats online called Xeno and is around £17 for six treatments. I've used it on my guinea pig and hamster, it's good stuff and vets prescribe the same treatment too.

I got mine from Vetuk and delivery is very quick.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

How come, is there bad side effects or does it just not work?


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Is 1 treatment is all thats needed or is it several per animal?

I have 5 animals, so would I need 5 rounds at £17, or just 1 at £17?


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I think there have been bad side effects from what I've heard. I used to use the Bob Martin flea shampoo on my dog but somebody told me not to use it.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

my friends mothers cat died from it and the other had fits lost the use of her back legs. Google it theres loads more cases


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> Is 1 treatment is all thats needed or is it several per animal?
> 
> I have 5 animals, so would I need 5 rounds at £17, or just 1 at £17?


What animals are they? If they are under a certain weight you could get the Xeno for smaller animals and you get 9 tubes then - one tube is probably enough.

Think I've heard pets at home sell something beginning with 'B' that is something similar although I don't know how much it is.


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

3 Russian hamsters, and 2 Male rats.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> 3 Russian hamsters, and 2 Male rats.


Think this is the one you will need then and one tube will maybe do all three hamsters. You have to weigh them and give them the amount of drops it recommends. I used it on my Syrian hamster when she was itching.

Xeno 50 Mini 9 Pipettes Ivermectin Spot On - £15.48


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Hmmm I don't have any scales, are they cheap to buy? (I have never bought any in my life!)


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

You can probably get some from Argos for around £3 or something like that. I've got some small ones which are meant for cooking but I use them to weigh hamsters instead. :laugh:


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Something like these would do Buy Argos Value Range Mechanical Scale. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for .


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

another good thing is called beaphar spot on, its designed for small animals and we use i on all our animals coming in to the pet shop and have never had a problem with it 

heres a link 
beaphar spot on - Google Product Search

it is cheaper than the xeon aswel


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

....zoe.... said:


> another good thing is called beaphar spot on, its designed for small animals and we use i on all our animals coming in to the pet shop and have never had a problem with it


Beaphar spot on is a good product and is what most people use on rats, etc.


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

I know I am maybe barging in on Charley's thread (sorry!!!) but was wondering if someone could say if beaphar is suitable for mice seeing as it has been mentioned?


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Charley, there are scales in the kitchen!!


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> I know I am maybe barging in on Charley's thread (sorry!!!) but was wondering if someone could say if beaphar is suitable for mice seeing as it has been mentioned?


No reason why not but do first check the manufacturer's recommendations.

ETA: look here:
http://www.allaboutmice.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1072


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

LMAO Are there? I never look for anything in the kitchen!

Don't mind people barging on my thread!


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Yeah, white ones. Please wash them after though because I intend to be baking with them this weekend lol x


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> LMAO Are there? I never look for anything in the kitchen!
> 
> Don't mind people barging on my thread!


Sorry and thanks


----------



## Cat_Crazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Great thread and lots of usefull info!

I would never have thought about flea treating my new hamster so it's really helpfull to know there are specific products out there for them.

I will get some ordered in just in case


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

i only use beapher spot on for my 7 rats

here's where i buy from and you get 4 pipettes in each box
Health & Grooming : Beaphar Anti-Parasite Spot-On: Rabbit, Guinea Pig, Rat & Ferret : www.EquineCanineFeline.com the place to buy all your Pet Products, Horse Products and Pet Supplies online

i do mine every month as rats are prone to mites.

its also good for rabbits and guinea pigs oh and ferrets.
for hamsters and gerbils you would need the other one but you only get 2 pipettes in that one.

the minimum weight you can use the rat/rabbit/ferret one on a rat is 300grams

but yours should be of that weight or just over.

they will lick it off each other but don't worry it won't harm them and it helps spread over the rats when they lick it.

you can also buy from here too

The Rat Warehouse

thanks
amy


----------

